# Feline Stomatitis



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Does any one know any thing about this it is a gum disease in cats. WE have two cats that have this at the shelter. They are looking into it and are thinking they may have to put them down.

From what I can tell they need to be on the PMR diet. I don't know how bad it is, or if they can or will eat raw but I am looking into it. So will anyone that knows anything or how to switch a cat over let me know.

The one cat I am not sure I know, but Missy Pants as I call her is our office cat and I just think she is great. I want to show them how raw can work and I want to save her life. Man, like I have the time for this, I just can't leave it alone.

Oh and she has been getting shots for allergies for some time now, probably because she has had this disease for some time.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Depending on how bad the case is, raw may or may not make a difference. Stomatitis is a general term, and it really depends on the cause. Sometimes its autoimmune and not even diet will play a role. But more often than not raw would probably help. 

It would also help with the allergies. 

What I would recommend is having a dental exam done, without putting the cat under if possible. There's a chance that teeth are so bad that they are being resorbed by the body (cavities) which make the teeth VERY brittle. They're almost like glass. There's always a chance that teeth aren't that bad and raw would clear it all up.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Natalie I should know more after they have been seen by another vet. They are going to take them to a vet in another town that is better with small animals. The vets around here have to do all kinds of animals so I think this one is probably more specialized.

I sure do hate to lose her over bad diet. She should have been on PMR if she would because of her allergies anyway. I will wait and find out then let you know so if we are going to try them I know I will need help with that.

I have already asked the one grocery store if they can get chicken necks and he didn't think so. I'll ask the other one and see because I know they will have to start there. And wings I know I can find them.

I'll also see if I can find any old thread on here that is talking about starting cats.


----------

